# Dendrobium aemulum



## iwillard (Apr 14, 2015)

Courtesy of our member "Stone",seeds have germinated and Troy is taking reservations if anyone interested.

Link to the page.

http://troymeyers.com/direct/?018015

Thank you so much Mike.:clap:


----------



## Stone (Apr 15, 2015)

A pleasure! BTW it's an outcross. It would not self.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you,Mike! 

Forwarded the information to Troy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2015)

well done guys


----------

